# Favorite Pokemon from Each gen, what would your team look like?



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2014)

Dragonite
Scizor
Breloom
Garchomp
Hydregion 
Greninja


----------



## Totally not a cat (Aug 13, 2014)

Mewtwo
Houndoom
Sceptile
Garchomp
Meloetta
Espurr

Hadn't realized I was so heavy into Psychic-Types, my top groups from each gen had invariably at least one.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## YoungChief (Aug 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aduro (Aug 13, 2014)

(Ninetales 2nd)
 (Umbreon 2nd)
 (Lairon 2nd)
 (Lucario 2nd)
 (Vanillite 2nd)
 Why does the coolest fire type since Blaziken have to suck competitively? (Pangoro 2nd)


This would be like the least synergistic team I could think of competitively lol, the weather would be all over the place and most would fall to fighting or ground attacks...


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 14, 2014)

Meowth, Feralgator, Swampert, Luxray, Joltik, Aegislash

although as an actual team i'd probably evolve meowth and joltik  but maybe not


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2014)

Skotty said:


> Meowth, Feralgator, Swampert, Luxray, Joltik, Aegislash
> 
> although as an actual team i'd probably evolve meowth and joltik  but maybe not



 Eventually those that can will....if you want.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2014)

1. Pinsir
2. Heracross
3. Shedinja
4. Drapion
5. Durant
6. Tyrantrum


----------



## Aduro (Aug 14, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> 1. Pinsir
> 2. Heracross
> 3. Shedinja
> 4. Drapion
> ...



Not a big fan of Vivillon then?


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 14, 2014)

Aduro said:


> Not a big fan of Vivillon then?



I despise it actually  I love Spewpa though but not so much as to pick it as a favourite 

Vivillon was a wasted potential for a proper 666 bug pokemon... they could have made a fly that's based on Beelzebub


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 14, 2014)

Charizard
Meganium <- too many good pokemons to choose from
Rayquaza
Staraptor
Haxorus
Don'tknowifany


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 14, 2014)

Dragonite (Nine tails a close second)
Espeon
Grovyle
Lucario
Zoroark
New fire fox starter trio

That's pretty much it


----------



## Aduro (Aug 14, 2014)

Swarmy said:


> I despise it actually  I love Spewpa though but not so much as to pick it as a favourite
> 
> Vivillon was a wasted potential for a proper 666 bug pokemon... they could have made a fly that's based on Beelzebub



That's true, they may has well have just dumped the caterpie or weedle lines into it in the end, but they have had to deal with a lot of shit for annoying Christians in the past so they might avoid making a big deal out of 666. Maybe a mothra pokemon would be better, or just some more bug types which are powerful in one stat without sacrificing the rest (more like Volcarona than Escalvier) or a bug-ice type based on an antarctic midge,


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2014)

Excluding legendaries.  

Raichu
Umbreon
Blaziken
Lucario
[pass]
Greninja


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Alita (Aug 18, 2014)

Mewtwo
Raikou
Gardevoir
Lopunny
Zekrom
Amura


----------



## Bushido Brown (Oct 8, 2014)

charizard
amphrous
blazakin
infernape
oshawott
greninja


----------



## Sunrider (Oct 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Alaude (Oct 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 9, 2014)

1. Bulbasaur
2. Lugia
3. Groudon
4. Infernape
5. Zekrom
6. Greninja


----------



## lacey (Oct 11, 2014)

Including Legendaries:

1) Mew
2) Suicune
3) Latias
4) Lucario
5) Reshiram
6) Xerneas

I'm such trash. 

_Excluding_ them, however:

1) Ninetales
2) Espeon (Wins by a hair between it and Umbreon.)
3) Milotic
4) Lucario
5) Serperior
6) Sylveon

I'm tempted to use this as my ORAS team build.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2014)

Alakazam
Misdreavus
Absol
Giratina
Meloetta
Greninja 

That would be mine.


----------



## Santí (Oct 11, 2014)

-Nidoking
-Tyranitar
-Salamance
-Lucario
-Zekrom
-Sylveon


----------



## babaGAReeb (Oct 11, 2014)

1. Mewtwo
2. Crobat
3. Rayquaza
4. Giratina
5. Chandelure
6. Aegislash


(this is a bad team for me since most of my favs are gen 1)


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 26, 2014)

1. Blastoise
2. Yanma (Which will evolve into Yanmega)
3. Gardevoir
4. Luxray
5. Reuniclus/Chandelure
6. Goodra


----------



## Jυstin (Jun 27, 2015)

Mewtwo (Followed by Persian)
Shuckle (Followed by Quagsire)
Sableye (Followed by Mawile)
Weavile (Followed by Luxray)

Can't really say for 5th and 6th Gen, though I'm liking Darmanitan and Sigilyph for Gen 5, and as for Gen 6, I like Pangoro and Furfrou the best.

I also mean competitively too. They're all threats.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 28, 2015)

Arcanine, Scizor, Zangoose, Lucario, hahaha no (okay Excadrill), Tyrantrum.


----------



## Nois (Jun 28, 2015)

Dragonite/Gengar
Heracross
Zangoose/Flygon/Metagross
Garchomp
Chandelure/Galvantula
Greninja


----------



## Kyu (Jun 28, 2015)

1.) Charizard

2.) Feraligatr

3.) Sceptile

4.) Garchomp

5.) Zoroark

6.) Goodra


Including Legendaries:

1.) Charizard

2.) Entei

3.) Rayquaza

4.) Giratina

5.) Kyurem

6.) Yveltal


----------



## Savage (Jul 11, 2015)

Venasaur, typhlosion, groundon, torterra, scolipede, tyrantrum


----------



## Breadman (Jul 20, 2015)

Gen1: Haunter

Gen2: Steelix

Gen3: Vibrava 

Gen4: Weavile

Gen5: Scolipede

Gen6: Tyrantrum


Well, mine's a bit out of the ordinary for the most part.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 21, 2015)

Charizard
Umbreon
Sceptile
Luxray
Hydriegon
Geninja


----------



## Felt (Dec 28, 2015)

Not including Legendaries...

*Gen 1:



Gen 2:



Gen 3:



Gen 4:



Gen 5:



Gen 6:



*​


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2015)

farfetch'd
furret 
metagross
magnezone
sigilyph
trevenant


----------



## tari101190 (Dec 28, 2015)

Arcanine
Scizor
Zangoose
Lucario
Exacdrill
Tyrantrum


----------



## Saru (Dec 28, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Legendaries included_ 










*Spoiler*: _Non-Legendaries_


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 29, 2015)

1) Ninetales Fluffy

2) Feraligatr I can't tell you how many times I've picked Totodile as my starter

3) Metagross/Salamence/Gardevoir Classy as fuck

4) Froslass Not2Spuky4MeM8

5) Eelektross/Hydreigon/Volcarona/Garbodor Ya'll can suck it.

6) Tyrantrum


----------



## Big Mom (Dec 30, 2015)

Wigglytuff
Wobbuffet
Whiscash
Drifblim
Kyurem
Zygarde


----------



## GMF (Dec 30, 2015)

Gen 1 - Zapdos
Gen 2 - Raikou
Gen 3 - Swampert
Gen 4 - Mismagius
Gen 5 - Zebstrika
Gen 6 - Heliolisk


----------



## Punished Kiba (Dec 30, 2015)

(Not counting legendaries)

Gen 1 - Arcanine
Gen 2 - Houndoom
Gen 3 - Sceptile
Gen 4 - Luxray
Gen 5 - Hydreigon
Gen 6 - Greninja


----------

